# Insoles: ShredSoles vs Superfeet



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

I finally got some correct fitting boots. Last season I purchased my boots online (dumb choice!) and they came too late and a full size too large. I went and bought new boots after trying on a ton of different pairs. I'm looking to get the most comfortable ride this season, so I'm looking into new insoles, and the two I have seen most are ShredSoles and Superfeet. I've been looking at the Superfeet Green High Volume and the ShredSoles. Is there a huge difference in them, or do they both do the same thing?

EDIT: I'm also looking at Remind Insoles and the SOLE insoles. Both look like they mold to the shape of your feet. I'm not sure if that would be better than actual preformed insoles, because they're supposed to be for support, right?


----------



## B4SnowP (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey there, we sell Sole insoles and Superfeet where I work. I personally like the superfeet better than the soles. The soles are heat moldable to your feet, but I didn't feel they did much. I use the green superfeet in both my hiking boots and snowboarding boots. They tend to lift your heel a little bit forward and fill in the volume of the boot a little bit. Great for snowboarding as you want your heel to stay in place. I would say give them a shot, they're not overly expensive. If you bring your boots with you to a store that sells superfeet, most will have try on ones in the different styles and sizes so you can try them out before you buy them. You will most likely feel a positive difference over the original insoles.


----------



## Chris2347 (Nov 7, 2009)

I use Sole insoles in my boots/shoes/work boots, everything that goes on my feet and has an insole. I find them to be great, and used to use custom orthotics. Can't speak for the others as after trying Sole I haven't had reason to try anything else.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I use the Soles and love them. I use them in my snowboarding boots and my hiking boots. I'd like to try out those ShredSoles though. Pretty cool concept.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

All I've ever used is Superfeet and I love em! Got em in my hockey skates too never bothered me!


----------

